# hyatt availability ??



## scsu_hockey_fan (Sep 16, 2014)

Any Hyatt owners out there willing help me out and check availability for me at one particular resort?

Doing my due diligence and some “what if" scenarios and trying to figure out what the availability is like for a particular resort for when we would like to go there if we were to buy a week at different location.  If i understand correctly, timing is very important in Hyatt.


----------



## optimist (Sep 16, 2014)

which resort and what period are you interested in?


----------



## Kal (Sep 16, 2014)

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> Any Hyatt owners out there willing help me out and check availability for me at one particular resort?
> 
> Doing my due diligence and some “what if" scenarios and trying to figure out what the availability is like for a particular resort for when we would like to go there if we were to buy a week at different location. If i understand correctly, timing is very important in Hyatt.



The approach you are taking will not likely provide useful information. Any availability found thru searching is the remaining inventory AFTER reservations have been granted to owners on the WAIT LIST. Most high demand weeks and high demand resorts will exhaust the inventory often before the Wait List is exhausted.

Unfortunately, I don't have a good solution to answer your need. The true test of the system is the success in obtaining a reservation of your choice thru the Wait List process.

For me, I have never had a situation where I have not received a reservation at the resort and week of my choice. But then again, I have not tried to get into Aspen in the highest season week.


----------



## bdh (Sep 17, 2014)

Kal said:


> Any availability found thru searching is the remaining inventory AFTER reservations have been granted to owners on the WAIT LIST. Most high demand weeks and high demand resorts will exhaust the inventory often before the Wait List is exhausted.



Agreed.  

However, that's assuming that there would be high demand weeks at high demand properties that make it to the wait list - between owners that use their high demand week (because they paid a high price for it) and owners that know the rental value of their weeks, typically don't let their HRPP week roll to CUP.

But if one travels in low demand or shoulder weeks, it would be relatively easy to obtain the requested week/resort.


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Sep 18, 2014)

A little bit more curious how the wait list process works.  Lets say a person requested a one-bedroom unit either for a full week or 4 night-mid week.  And a two-bedroom lock off becomes available for the whole week.  Does the wait list system split up the 2br-lock off week automatically to fill your request for the 1 bedroom?? OR does the system wait until if/when an owner of a 2br lock-off for your requested week uses the points for a studio, or a 3 night 1br stay for themselves first?


----------



## Kal (Sep 18, 2014)

First off, a unit is not released to the Club until 6 months prior to the first day of the week owned.  However, if prior to that 6 month date an owner of a 2 BR lock off unit confirms usage of only the one BR or studio portion of the unit, the balance is released to the Club at that point.

 When any units become available at any time, those units are released to the Club.  If a unit is a 2 BR lock off it is considered for availability as a 2BR, a 1BR or a Studio.  Once available, that unit (or parts thereof) are available to Wait List people.  If the first person on the wait list is requesting a 4 day stay in a studio, that request is filled.  If the second person on the Wait List is requesting a 7 day studio, they would have to wait until another unit is available.  The 3 day studio balance would be filled by proceeding down the Wait List to a person requesting such a unit.

 Hope this helps


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 18, 2014)

scsu_hockey_fan said:


> Any Hyatt owners out there willing help me out and check availability for me at one particular resort?
> 
> Doing my due diligence and some “what if" scenarios and trying to figure out what the availability is like for a particular resort for when we would like to go there if we were to buy a week at different location.  If i understand correctly, timing is very important in Hyatt.



What specifically are you looking for?


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Sep 19, 2014)

thanks for the help every one! Greatly appreciated!  


one more question,

Can a person combine CUP and LCUP points to make reservations with out the 60 day restriction?


----------



## Kal (Sep 19, 2014)

If LCUP points are used, occupancy must be within 60 days of when the reservation is granted....even if the LCUP points are very close to expiration.

As an interesting side issue, I would assume one could combine CUP points with LCUP points as long as occupancy occurs within 60 days. Of course that would mean points are used from ownership of two different weeks where the CUP points are associated with Resort Week A and LCUP points are associated with Resort Week B.


----------



## DAman (Sep 23, 2014)

For my purposes I do not want to allow any of my Hyatt points to become LCUP points.  It's too restrictive and I do not want to lose them. 

If I can't use my CUP points I transfer them to II at the appropriate time(and you have to watch this-Hyatt does usually send you emails to remind you of the timeline).  

I know I can borrow points if something comes up before my next year's points are available for HRPP.  There is a 30 day window for me where I would have no availability due to the dates on my units(I have two weeks-about one month apart).


----------



## SunandFun83 (Dec 30, 2014)

*Always Listen To Kal*



Kal said:


> First off, a unit is not released to the Club until 6 months prior to the first day of the week owned.  However, if prior to that 6 month date an owner of a 2 BR lock off unit confirms usage of only the one BR or studio portion of the unit, the balance is released to the Club at that point.
> 
> When any units become available at any time, those units are released to the Club.  If a unit is a 2 BR lock off it is considered for availability as a 2BR, a 1BR or a Studio.  Once available, that unit (or parts thereof) are available to Wait List people.  If the first person on the wait list is requesting a 4 day stay in a studio, that request is filled.  If the second person on the Wait List is requesting a 7 day studio, they would have to wait until another unit is available.  The 3 day studio balance would be filled by proceeding down the Wait List to a person requesting such a unit.
> 
> Hope this helps




Kal is the Wikipedia of Hyatt and you should always listen to what he says.  Having paid due respect, there is a wrinkle in wait-list (I think).  In Kal's example the wait-list is purely based on when you got on it (and 18 months is critical).  

But, I think the example of two owners searching for the same week 4 night and full week might be resolved differently.  The full week reservation is Sat to Sat.  The 4 night is Tue to Sat.  When the full week becomes available, the full week request hits the reservation first because the start date is before the Tue to Sat request.  Thus was it explained to me by a manager at Colorado resort.  I wanted the four night and he convinced me to wait-list the week and waste two nights.  

What do you think gets filled first?


PS I saw a 1,880 point Pinon Point week sell on Ebay for under $2,000.  See completed listings. Maybe buy two cheap gold weeks to use the points instead of a Beachhouse which has excess inventory.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2BR-HYATT-P...51723714798?pt=Timeshares&hash=item3a9be710ee


----------

